# Pb-2000 output much lower when using MiniDSP



## BudgetAudiophile (Mar 26, 2018)

Hello everyone, I recently bought two SVS pb-2000 subwoofers to try out to see if I want to upgrade from the dual pb-1000's that I currently run. I've had some success taming some massive peaks that I get in my listening room with my MiniDSP 2x4 (not the HD version) and my dual pb-1000s.

I don't currently have measurements available to post, but could do so this evening, but I ran into an odd issue last night and can't seem to make sense of it.

So last night I hooked up the MiniDSP from my receivers sub out into the input 1 channel of the minidsp and then ran the RCA wires from output 1 and 2 to each pb-2000. I then applied the filters I created in REW which basically took down the 20-40 Hz peak about 8-10 dB. I then applied a slight 3 or 6 dB boost to the 50-70 Hz range hoping to get a little more mid bass impact out of them.

I had my receiver set to -5 on the subwoofer out level and had the gain settings on the subs themselves around 12 o'clock. Also I bypassed the crossover settings in the minidsp to let the receiver handle that.

What's weird is that once I hooked my subs up with the minidsp in the chain, the subwoofer output dropped dramatically. Granted, I have not gone back and tried to test how things sound with the minidsp in my chain but no filters applied, I tried measuring in REW again and was getting nothing out of my subs.

I then tried adjusting the sub out level in my receiver to 0 instead of -5 and turned the subwoofer gain to 3 o'clock instead of 12. This seemed to bring the bass back up to an acceptable level.

I'm just curious if anyone knows why this could be. I didn't seem to have any issues with output differences with my pb-1000s, granted I did have them always set at 0 in the AVR sub out level and the gain turned to roughly two o'clock with those from the get go due to their smaller output.

I was assuming that there wouldn't be any loss of power when running the minidsp with my pb-2000 setup aside from the frequency's that I cut.

Am I missing something here? I can post graphs tonight and my minidsp settings if that would be helpful. Thanks! 

Edit : I should also mention that I'm using the minidsp 2x4 2.1 advanced plug in which isn't ideal for this situation but I was able to make work before with up to 3 subwoofers at once.


----------



## BudgetAudiophile (Mar 26, 2018)

So after further reading on the forum I think I've answered my own question... I guess because I'm cutting I'm losing output across the board and having to compensate by running the signal higher. I am going to hook up my two pb-1000s tonight as well and see how it smooths things out with 4 subs instead of 2. Hopefully reducing the amount of EQ I will need to do. The problem is then I will probably be very tempted to not send those back to SVS as part of the trade in and be footing the $1400 bill for the two pb-2000s lol my girlfriend will be thrilled.... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Your own answer to your question is correct.  It’s typical (and logical) that if you cut a peak in response, your overall level will be reduced. That’s because your previous level was based on that peak.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## BudgetAudiophile (Mar 26, 2018)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Your own answer to your question is correct.  It’s typical (and logical) that if you cut a peak in response, your overall level will be reduced. That’s because your previous level was based on that peak.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Indeed  actually some of your posts were what I read so thanks for your help! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

